# S.I.P Carlos & Angel



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't know what happened. I wish I'd have been there to help you. I'm hoping that you went in peace.


Last Monday, I moved Carlos & Angel to a divided 5.5. Today I got the call from my fish-sitters. They were gone.


The pain was... Incredible. I'm away for a week, and BOOM -- they're gone. What did I do wrong? Was the divider secured? Did the heater malfunction? Was the ammonia too bad?

I'll never know. I will only know the pain of loosing you. I won't even be able to send you to the rainbow bridge. Alas, I hope my sitters will do it well & that you will be happy with all my other fish.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Poor babies.


----------



## Eduielil (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss, ThatFishThough. I know it isn't easy, but try not to blame yourself. I went through the same thing when I lost one of my guinea pigs last year and it wasn't worth it. You know in your heart that you are a wonderful betta owner. I'm not telling you to hold back your emotions and not be sad. That pain you're feeling is perfectly natural. But you really shouldn't blame yourself. Terrible things happen, sometimes, and that's what this is, a terrible thing. Be sad. Mourn Carlos and Angel, but try not to blame yourself.

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Even though we don't know each other that well, feel free to PM me if you need to talk. S.I.P. Carlos and Angel.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I've figured out why, and it's not my fault.

My "fish-sitters" overfed my fish. Like, to the point where the water was so thick with food, they couldn't swim without tons of effort.

If anyone ever has had crayfish and gone by the store guidelines (change water every month) then you know kinda what they smell like. Tank that, and multiply it by two dead fish, **** tons of food, and a heater that is malfunctioning because of the food, and you can imagine what it smells like.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh no! It's horrible what happened. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm honestly just mad now. They dehydrated my cats, didn't feed my gerbils, and the cats got bored and totally wrecked the house. This is the first time we've ever had problems with these sitters. I mean, cmon. You're 11 and 13, you should know better.

Their family is really nice. They all go to a Christian school, and there is 8 kids. So I think at least one of them could've come over twice a day, or even once, to look after our animals.

Also, my mom is still freaking paying them.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow... so they mistreated your pets and still get paid? That's awful. Bad behavior shouldn't be rewarded.

Sending some good vibes to you and your animal friends.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

So sorry to read about this. 
It is terrible.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh my gosh! That is just terrible! Why on earth would they still get paid??! I'm so sorry for your losses *hugs*


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I did end up getting another male betta. His name is "Akuma" which translates to "Devil" in Japanese. He's a (I think, still haven't gotten an official "yes") Copper Devil HM. He might be a Orchid, but I don't think so. I need a better picture under my new (*squeals*) Finnex Stingray. It will get here around Friday.


----------

